
Why Neutrino Detectors Look So Damn Cool - jonbaer
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/why-neutrino-detectors-look-so-cool
======
jgh
Good article but it didnt really explain why they're so far underground very
well. If the neutrinos interact with the electrons in the water inside the
device why does it need to be so deep underground?

~~~
bahro
To filter out particles that aren't neutrinos, which would otherwise cause
noise on the detector.

